# Replacement Trim Kit for MOEN



## Tasif Khan (8 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I am looking to replace an old shower trim. Any suggestions on what this model is and if there's a replacement available? Thanks in advance.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

They don't make those anymore. Time to call a plumber!


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

moen sold that model to Delta. You have to get warranty parts from them. They will send them out free.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My master asked me if I wanted a complete rebuild kit for that faucet when he retired. He’s had it for 30 years. I haven’t seen one of those in the last ten years! I told him I wasn’t interested in storing his dust.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> My master asked me if I wanted a complete rebuild kit for that faucet when he retired. He’s had it for 30 years. I haven’t seen one of those in the last ten years! I told him I wasn’t interested in storing his dust.


Bummer, you could have sold it to Tasif


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Bummer, you could have sold it to Tasif


I know! I could easily ask $575 plus shipping!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Blue2 said:


> moen sold that model to Delta. You have to get warranty parts from them. They will send them out free.



Wrong, Price Phister.............


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> Wrong, Price Phister.............


Yeah they have a model too


----------

